# Huawei unveils 6.1 inch monster Android phone



## 101gamzer (Dec 25, 2012)

Now Note II is just a kid in front of this...
Can it still be called a phone or is it a tablet with a calling function? You decide. I bet after this you will think what about an ipad phone 


When the Galaxy Note was first announced, it was blasted for being too big for a phone and that people would never accept something so big as their main phone. Clearly they were wrong about that and I disagreed with them as well, but what we have here clearly pushes the limits of what should really constitute as a phone. Engadget reports that an exec at the Chinese company Huawei took on the streets and showed off their latest 6.1 inch Android phone at their store. Should I really call it a phone?

*tbreak.com/tech/files/huawei-600x400.jpg

Titled the Ascend Mate, the device has Titanic running on display in the video below which shows it off. It’s capable of playing 1080p resolution along with a 1.8Ghz quad-core processor with a 4,000mAh battery to power it all up. The question is – should this really be marketed as a phone or a tablet with a calling function? I mean, look at that monstrosity. You might as well add a phone function to the Nexus 7. I hope this isn’t a trend that catches on because at some point, it becomes less about the resolution and real estate your device can pack and more about the comfort of holding the phone to your head for long periods which is exactly what a phone is meant to do at its core. We’re likely to hear more about the phone in the coming days, and Huawei is definitely trying to push this out before the Note III is announced.

Here is a Video of the phone alive

*SOURCE*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh My . !!! Is it released in india.


----------



## shawn301287 (Dec 26, 2012)

Not yet!!!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

The line between tablets & mobiles is shrinking day-by-day.
Yet another phablet?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

What is the need of a 5"+ screen, IMO,A phone with 4.0-4.5" Is more than enough.
Why?
It's really tough to carry these
Tough to use in single hand
You need Extra large pockets


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 26, 2012)

how are people carrying these monsters..


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 26, 2012)

Comfort in holding is why the iphone 5 was not increased in width.. According to me 4.5" is the best.. Even Note is not that comfortable for one hand operations..


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Jumbo phones are basically useless in IMHO.


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 26, 2012)

well, to use a device as a phone, the screen size of the phone is enough or ideal if it's below 4.5"..though nowadays we don't really use these devices for just a calling purpose..it's really pleasing to watch high definition videos as well as to play high graphics games on 5+" screen..trust me..when u use 5+" screen for such tasks, the graphics are more revealing..and this is the reason why manufactures putting such a large screen on a device..in near future, desktop computers will be completely replaced by these gadgets..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

TBH.. even though the device may be a piece of tech art.. it looks too stupid to hold it on your face to make a call..


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> well, to use a device as a phone, the screen size of the phone is enough or ideal if it's below 4.5"..though nowadays we don't really use these devices for just a calling purpose..it's really pleasing to watch high definition videos as well as to play high graphics games on 5+" screen..trust me..when u use 5+" screen for such tasks, the graphics are more revealing..and this is the reason why manufactures putting such a large screen on a device..in near future, *desktop computers will be completely replaced by these gadgets*..



filthy casuals


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Dec 27, 2012)

if the price is low ...then most of he people will go for it...


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 27, 2012)

^Hauwie is reowned chinese android phone manufactures which builld premium android phones not like any other cheap china ones 
The price will be less than the Note lls i bet


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

Good as mini tab, not as a mobile phone.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not sure it is released as such - one of the company officials sort of "accidentally" revealed it in front of reporters - as reported on a popular tech website. It is actually set to be unveiled in January, in the CES 2013. 

In my humble opinion, large screen phones are pretty unwieldy - and a pain to hold to face while talking. Plus, the person doing the talking looks positively silly!


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2012)

For big hands (especially guys), it would not be a problem. 
For girls, there are always handbags.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> For big hands (especially guys), it would not be a problem.
> For girls, there are always handbags.



This post reminds me a quote: 'She will love you for what you are.'


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think there was any mistake.. The phone was shown intentionally to check out response of the public.. And this minitab is not the first of its kind.. Samsung has a 7inch tabphone..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 27, 2012)

Use bluetooth earphones buddy.
and yes the ideal size is 4.5 to 5 inches.
just .9 inch more to get to the tablet arena..
hahahahaha


----------

